# winter storage



## twhit17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ive got an 06 goat and live in upstate new york where winters are pretty brutal.I am looking into either a cover for my car to store outside or possibly a car port sort of thing that acts as a portable garage?Any hints on storage would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Buy a "car tent". they are anyhwere from $250.00 to about $600.00. Just make sure to anchor it down real well and also be sure you buy one with a metal frame.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I'm upstate NY as well. I found a place that is storing my car for just $200 for the whole winter. They were very flexible with drop off and pick up times and everything. Let me know if you want their number, if anything, for next winter.


----------

